# Fendi Made to Order Experience?



## clh5030

Hi everyone!

I have a "made to order" appointment tomorrow at a Fendi Boutique.  To be honest I am SO excited but also a little bit nervous/ intimidated.  I have never had a "high end" experience like this.  I decided to splurge on a bag for work that is also very elegant and unique and have been eyeing the peekaboo for a long time.  I also love the idea of a custom made bag.  Has anyone else experienced a "made to order" appointment? If so, what was your experience? What are important things that I should know before going? I would love to see a reference library or something like that.  I know that I love the selleria leather but I also want to make sure that it will slouch a little bit.  I would really appreciate any advice or suggestions!


----------



## HermesVersace

I'm so excited for you for tomorrow! While I myself haven't used Fendi's MTO experience, I do know a bit of the process from talking to someone that has. Fendi has some of the nicest sales associates, so once you know what item you want to customize, they show you all the different materials (leather, fur, canvas, etc), colors, and hardware colors and finishes. The only "important" things to have in mind before going in is knowing what you want to customize (which you do, a Peekaboo), and remember that it's a work bag (for you as of now) so make sure to pick a leather that will be able to withstand everyday use.


----------



## clh5030

I just got back from my appointment and I want to share some things that other people might find useful.  The two materials that I was considering were the Morgan Leather (smooth leather) and the Selleria.  They do not offer the lamb skin or calf skin.  For the exterior I was able to choose among a huge range of GORGEOUS colors.  Fendi has already predetermined the combinations of exterior and interior colors that fit best together, and each exterior color usually has 2 interior options.  You will not be allowed to choose any interior color that you want and will have to choose among the predetermined selections.  Each exterior color also has a predetermined hardware color.  The sales reps told me that Fendi does this to protect the brand, and they do not want people to choose colors that don't go well together.  I found the most gorgeous combination: Selleria leather in a dark blue color called peacock with a rich burgundy interior, and this came with silver hardware.  The sales reps told me that I wouldn't receive the bag until September because they take the whole month of August off in Italy (so lucky!).  The total price came to $5,250.00 for the medium size which unfortunately was out of my price range.  I love the bag and maybe I will be back for it someday when I can afford it.


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks for sharing your experience, clh5030!


----------



## KBT39

That combination sounds divine!!! I hope you are able to get it someday! I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## loveydovey35

I love that Fendi offers this service, my local store doesn't have this available, maybe one day I can do this as I would love to have my own custom made bag.


----------



## chetiboy

clh5030 said:


> I just got back from my appointment and I want to share some things that other people might find useful.  The two materials that I was considering were the Morgan Leather (smooth leather) and the Selleria.  They do not offer the lamb skin or calf skin.  For the exterior I was able to choose among a huge range of GORGEOUS colors.  Fendi has already predetermined the combinations of exterior and interior colors that fit best together, and each exterior color usually has 2 interior options.  You will not be allowed to choose any interior color that you want and will have to choose among the predetermined selections.  Each exterior color also has a predetermined hardware color.  The sales reps told me that Fendi does this to protect the brand, and they do not want people to choose colors that don't go well together.  I found the most gorgeous combination: Selleria leather in a dark blue color called peacock with a rich burgundy interior, and this came with silver hardware.  The sales reps told me that I wouldn't receive the bag until September because they take the whole month of August off in Italy (so lucky!).  The total price came to $5,250.00 for the medium size which unfortunately was out of my price range.  I love the bag and maybe I will be back for it someday when I can afford it.



So they ask you to pay now and told you you'll receive it on September? Are they like, going to give birth to a bag or something?
As far as I know, Peekaboos are indeed somewhere in the 5000 USD pricepoints, so it sounds like a good idea to get it customized... but 9 months! that's a long wait... pointless opulence for my taste.

I suggest though to drop by fendi when you're ready to fork out 5grand and choose from their available stocks. (i'm not ready to throw that much money around for now, but my Emotional Quotient is soooo low that I often change into the bag I just bought right that moment!) so no MTO for me i suppose...


----------



## KBT39

chetiboy said:


> So they ask you to pay now and told you you'll receive it on September? Are they like, going to give birth to a bag or something?
> As far as I know, Peekaboos are indeed somewhere in the 5000 USD pricepoints, so it sounds like a good idea to get it customized... but 9 months! that's a long wait... pointless opulence for my taste.
> 
> I suggest though to drop by fendi when you're ready to fork out 5grand and choose from their available stocks. (i'm not ready to throw that much money around for now, but my Emotional Quotient is soooo low that I often change into the bag I just bought right that moment!) so no MTO for me i suppose...



USD price on regular/medium peekaboos are $3500-$3900 so the extra 2k is for the Sellaria leather and a customized option that's not available in store. Thankfully for me they offer a colorway that I love so MTO won't be soemthing that necessarily appeals to me. Though I do wish the colorway I like was available in Sellaria as I prefer that leather.


----------



## lovieluvslux

This is great info and thanks for sharing. I'm not rich, but $5,250 is not bad for a customized bag made in Selleria leather. I'm bit wacky as I'm a big Chanel classic fan.  Once I sell some of my unused bags, I will be joining the Fendi Peekaboo club for sure!


----------



## chetiboy

KBT39 said:


> USD price on regular/medium peekaboos are $3500-$3900 so the extra 2k is for the Sellaria leather and a customized option that's not available in store. Thankfully for me they offer a colorway that I love so MTO won't be soemthing that necessarily appeals to me. Though I do wish the colorway I like was available in Sellaria as I prefer that leather.



ah thanks for the clarification on the regular peekaboo pricepoints. but they're pretty fabulous as it is without having to order an MTO though. can't wait to see how this story ends, and I hope you find just the right bag for you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

clh5030 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a "made to order" appointment tomorrow at a Fendi Boutique.  To be honest I am SO excited but also a little bit nervous/ intimidated.  I have never had a "high end" experience like this.  I decided to splurge on a bag for work that is also very elegant and unique and have been eyeing the peekaboo for a long time.  I also love the idea of a custom made bag.  Has anyone else experienced a "made to order" appointment? If so, what was your experience? What are important things that I should know before going? I would love to see a reference library or something like that.  I know that I love the selleria leather but I also want to make sure that it will slouch a little bit.  I would really appreciate any advice or suggestions!


Thank you for sharing


----------



## f_tkw

I recently inquired about a made to order bag also and what happens is you pay half the money when you order as deposit and the remainder when the bag is delivered.


----------



## galex101404

I know Fendi had predetermined combos for MTO bags, but are you able to choose which color stitching you'd like?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Any reveals from MTO owner?


----------



## lesAdrets

ayutilovesGST said:


> Any reveals from MTO owner?


Here's a lovely one from @mrs.posh a few years ago https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-and-chat-here.605438/page-168#post-30931205


----------



## ayutilovesGST

lesAdrets said:


> Here's a lovely one from @mrs.posh a few years ago https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...s-and-chat-here.605438/page-168#post-30931205


Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## GirlAndBag

This was my made to order that took 6 months . I kind of regretted not going for the special coloured ones for the gold hardware portions ! Wanted the tortoise shell bar in the centre but it got too complicated  so mine looks similar to the red selleria peekaboo available in stores that comes with silver hardware ..
 The interiors were however done in a different colour for each side , but I doubt the smaller peekaboos will slouch like the bigger sizes so it might not be obvious . 



 During the customisation process ,they would do up a picture of your selected finishes and touches you would like and put it in a folder for you. You would have to pay 50% as a deposit , and the remainder when it’s completed upon collection. 

For the customisation, it was exotic leather options only for the x-lite and selleria for the small and medium peekaboo ! They do offer a myriad of selections for the centre bar and you get to put your name on the Fendi plate located  in the interior bag . The dust bag also has your name on the Fendi tag


----------



## ayutilovesGST

BL’amour said:


> This was my made to order that took 6 months . I kind of regretted not going for the special coloured ones for the gold hardware portions ! Wanted the tortoise shell bar in the centre but it got too complicated  so mine looks similar to the red selleria peekaboo available in stores that comes with silver hardware ..
> The interiors were however done in a different colour for each side , but I doubt the smaller peekaboos will slouch like the bigger sizes so it might not be obvious .
> View attachment 4732638
> View attachment 4732639
> 
> During the customisation process ,they would do up a picture of your selected finishes and touches you would like and put it in a folder for you. You would have to pay 50% as a deposit , and the remainder when it’s completed upon collection.
> 
> For the customisation, it was exotic leather options only for the x-lite and selleria for the small and medium peekaboo ! They do offer a myriad of selections for the centre bar and you get to put your name on the Fendi plate located  in the interior bag . The dust bag also has your name on the Fendi tag


 
Thats gorgeous


----------



## GirlAndBag

ayutilovesGST said:


> Thats gorgeous


Thank you !


----------



## amandacasey

BL’amour said:


> This was my made to order that took 6 months . I kind of regretted not going for the special coloured ones for the gold hardware portions ! Wanted the tortoise shell bar in the centre but it got too complicated  so mine looks similar to the red selleria peekaboo available in stores that comes with silver hardware ..
> The interiors were however done in a different colour for each side , but I doubt the smaller peekaboos will slouch like the bigger sizes so it might not be obvious .
> View attachment 4732638
> View attachment 4732639
> 
> During the customisation process ,they would do up a picture of your selected finishes and touches you would like and put it in a folder for you. You would have to pay 50% as a deposit , and the remainder when it’s completed upon collection.
> 
> For the customisation, it was exotic leather options only for the x-lite and selleria for the small and medium peekaboo ! They do offer a myriad of selections for the centre bar and you get to put your name on the Fendi plate located  in the interior bag . The dust bag also has your name on the Fendi tag


Omg this is BEAUTIFUL please don’t be disappointed who cares if there is a similar ISH red one for now, the seasons and colours will change but yours will always be ONE OF A KIND!!! And that interior is to die for!


----------



## GirlAndBag

amandacasey said:


> Omg this is BEAUTIFUL please don’t be disappointed who cares if there is a similar ISH red one for now, the seasons and colours will change but yours will always be ONE OF A KIND!!! And that interior is to die for!



Thanks so much for reassuring me  feeling so much better with your lovely words


----------



## kayenhere1

clh5030 said:


> I just got back from my appointment and I want to share some things that other people might find useful.  The two materials that I was considering were the Morgan Leather (smooth leather) and the Selleria.  They do not offer the lamb skin or calf skin.  For the exterior I was able to choose among a huge range of GORGEOUS colors.  Fendi has already predetermined the combinations of exterior and interior colors that fit best together, and each exterior color usually has 2 interior options.  You will not be allowed to choose any interior color that you want and will have to choose among the predetermined selections.  Each exterior color also has a predetermined hardware color.  The sales reps told me that to shop Fendi does this to protect the brand of ninja, and they do not want people to choose colors that don't go well together.  I found the most gorgeous combination: Selleria leather in a dark blue color called peacock with a rich burgundy interior, and this came with silver hardware.  The sales reps told me that I wouldn't receive the bag until September because they take the whole month of August off in Italy (so lucky!).  The total price came to $5,250.00 for the medium size which unfortunately was out of my price range.  I love the bag and maybe I will be back for it someday when I can afford it.




That combination sounds divine!!! I hope you are able to get it someday! I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## labellavita27

I know this is old but do they offer exotic leather on peekaboo mini?


----------



## JolieS

labellavita27 said:


> I know this is old but do they offer exotic leather on peekaboo mini?


I’ve seen the peekaboo mini in ostrich, python and shiny croc at regular retail.


----------



## GirlAndBag

labellavita27 said:


> I know this is old but do they offer exotic leather on peekaboo mini?


If I recall correctly, the exotic leather was only applicable for the essentially at the made to order event. Things might however have changed recently as I went for the event in 2018,19. As for exotic leather range instore, alike JolieS, I have seen them previously on the mini peekaboo for some collections..


----------



## Greentea

Can you special order a mini in a smooth leather? I’m after a certain gray  with gold hw


----------



## GirlAndBag

Greentea said:


> Can you special order a mini in a smooth leather? I’m after a certain gray  with gold hw



Hi, I dont recall the smooth leather being offered for the mini, but that might have changed since I got mine done


----------



## missbagloverlb

love the mini one!


----------



## Xthgirl

Hello everyone. I didnt know this was a thing until i received a promotional email for made to order in NY. For those who have intel, is exotic leather (croc) an option for the body of the bag? Is peekaboo petite included in the bags that can be customized? Does anyone know the price range and do they charge more for made to order vs those bought in store?

i have a mini peekaboo in beige calfskin and i think adding an exotic leather peekaboo petite will be a nice addition. The petite version is svelte and feminine and can be worn crossbody. I think it will be an amazing piece.


----------



## GirlAndBag

htxgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I didnt know this was a thing until i received a promotional email for made to order in NY. For those who have intel, is exotic leather (croc) an option for the body of the bag? Is peekaboo petite included in the bags that can be customized? Does anyone know the price range and do they charge more for made to order vs those bought in store?
> 
> i have a mini peekaboo in beige calfskin and i think adding an exotic leather peekaboo petite will be a nice addition. The petite version is svelte and feminine and can be worn crossbody. I think it will be an amazing piece.


Hello @htxgirl 

I think the petite piece you described will be lovely ! The only thing I could help address would be that the MTO cost quite a bit more in comparison to the ready in store stock unless they made some revisions. >.<


----------



## JolieS

htxgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I didnt know this was a thing until i received a promotional email for made to order in NY. For those who have intel, is exotic leather (croc) an option for the body of the bag? Is peekaboo petite included in the bags that can be customized? Does anyone know the price range and do they charge more for made to order vs those bought in store?
> 
> i have a mini peekaboo in beige calfskin and i think adding an exotic leather peekaboo petite will be a nice addition. The petite version is svelte and feminine and can be worn crossbody. I think it will be an amazing piece.


I suggest you check out this video by Dayle’s Addiction to see a recent review of the MTO process. Enjoy your experience!


----------



## missie1

htxgirl said:


> Hello everyone. I didnt know this was a thing until i received a promotional email for made to order in NY. For those who have intel, is exotic leather (croc) an option for the body of the bag? Is peekaboo petite included in the bags that can be customized? Does anyone know the price range and do they charge more for made to order vs those bought in store?
> 
> i have a mini peekaboo in beige calfskin and i think adding an exotic leather peekaboo petite will be a nice addition. The petite version is svelte and feminine and can be worn crossbody. I think it will be an amazing piece.


Croc is definitely option for MTO.  I saw croc petite I’m Miami 2 week’s ago


----------

